# La Flor Dominicana Ltd. Mysterio Oscuro Cigar Review - One fo the best



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I stumbled on to this one in an Atlanta Shop in Buckhead... Delightful... a great 60 minute burn... even.. teriffic flavor. I had thought the La A...

Read the full review here: La Flor Dominicana Ltd. Mysterio Oscuro Cigar Review - One fo the best


----------

